# My Ebay Auction Memphis 16-MC500D



## DcMaN (Oct 11, 2010)

Mint !!! Memphis 16-mc500d Mono Amplifier : eBay Motors (item 290492761886 end time Nov-02-10 10:56:57 PDT)

Willing to consider any reasonable offers

Thanks

-Rob


----------

